# Decorating Help - Pics



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay i have a small bathroom and i want to decorate it with a kind of gothic theme. I couldnt find any purple towels so I went with red. I have this ugly white tile and and white walls in my bathroom and I wanted to cover them up with the grey stone scene setters, but im not sure if i like the look. I also thought about covering up the walls with red or black fabric. HELLLP. I want to have a classy looking bathroom. Not the traditional orange and black and not silly. I know you guys can help me decide. Here are a couple of pictures to help you out.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Try some black candles, silver or glass bowls with dried flowers or potpori (?), some old perfume or some other small bottles filled with intresting stuff. On the widows you could drape some black dyed fake ivy or tea dyed cheese cloth.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That sounds nice. I was really wanting to change the look of the whole room by covering up the walls with either a fabric or a scene setter. What would you recommend?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I would think the scene setter would be a great idea!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I have never used scene setters, so I guess I am not much help there.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

how fast do you want this done and what is your budget??? I would get the 1/2" pink foam sheets (half inch is relatively cheap) get some discounted wall paper rolls... cut the pink foam to fit the bathroom around windows, etc... ala hot foam knife... put wall paper on foam board, rip and distress it... few areas where the wall is showing through, sculpt some lathe board showing through the "wall"... nice thing is it is durable enough to store and use next year...


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Biggest thing that I can think to do is change the lighting... the white lights in a white 
bathroom makes things... well... too bright!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, how to decorate depends on what you want your theme to be & your budget. Keep in mind that there are those stick on hangers (are they by 3M?) that are super removeable. You just pull on the little tab that sticks out & the whole thing comes off. It even comes with replacement glue tabs to use them again. I use "cord control" loops to attach a skelly to the side of my house with fish line.(You can paint the hangers, too). They usually look like robe hooks or that type of thing. They remove cleanly off of just about any surface I have used them on. With that in mind, you can get some small ones and put them all over. You could then either wire draped fabric to them to cover the walls (use floral wire, produce bag ties you snag from the grocery store, zip ties, etc) or use el cheapo spider webs to cover the walls. I personally don't like "cutesy" Halloween stuff, and opt for the more realistic & plausible things. A bit of creepy cloth draped around the mirror, some burlap to cover the shelves, a few potions or aliens in a bottle (shove old doll in a bottle...use permanent marker to make eyes all black & alien shaped)...some leaves and pine cones in a bowl...old bare branches wired to the hanger thingies on the ceiling... a bowl full of eyeballs and/or floating eyeball candles in a bowl, a severed arm peeking out from under the toilet lid...the ideas are endless.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't forget to throw a skellie in the tub taking a bath. Somewhere here did that.....can't remember who though! It was funny though!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

BTW....I love your shower curtain!!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

There are some great ideas here, but I particularly like Debbie5's. The idea of using fabric in the bathroom would be more...authentic? Dare I say, neat?  I don't know what your budget is, but I was envisioning a smoky-grey colour. You could even dye cheesecloth and hang it around the walls. And Debbie is right about those little hooks with the pull-tab sticky behind them being easy to put on and off.

For a possibly cheaper option than wall paper, you could get..oh what are they called..butcher paper? Some of the big brown rolls of craft paper. You could paint them however you like, including doing faux wood boards, and attach those to your wall using masking tape or (man I'm doing great for recalling names today) that silly putty/playdoughish stick'em stuff (isn't that exactly what it says on the package ). If you can't find craft paper in long sheets, you could use black bristol board overlapping each other as a base to paint on, though you might need to get creative with the edges. 

If time and cost is of essence, you could opt to just create a border that covers your flowery pattern on the tiles, and focus on draping some material and placing accents around items in your bathroom as Debbie has suggested, and changing the light like Moondog said. 

A damask pattern of some kind might work nicely.

A nice old portrait on the wall would look good too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Right now a lot of the fabric stores are having sales on their stuff. A wall sconce either black or painted black with web could add to the decor also especially with the smoky grey fabric background.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

If you don't use the room for putting make up on change the bulb to red. It makes all the difference.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Ghostess has covered her bathroom walls with black plastic trash bags before (at least I think that's what she used, please correct me if I'm wrong =]). It looks brilliant. If you just cut across the bottom and one side you can open it up and just cover the walls with that and some blu-tac (we call it that over here, don't know what it's called on your side of the pond. It's the adhesive putty stuff)
It might look a bit cheap in bright light, but if you replace the bulbs in the bathroom with the lowest wattage you can find or even coloured ones, you will be surprised.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay i think im going to try both. What about a grey fabric for the walls and black on the bottom half to cover the tile which is ugly and i HATE it. Then add the sconce or pictures to the walls. Also some spiderwebs and some creepy bottles and of course some curtains. Im going to the fabric store right now. Great ideas and luckily i can afford to get some more stuff. THANKS


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay so here is the fabric i chose









Im adding black fabric on the bottom to cover the tile.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You are missing the obvious here Turtle!!!
Nothing says "classy bathroom" better than a fuzzy black toilet seat cover.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, yeah um dave...NO.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The fabric is great, Turtle. 

And I don't know about classy, but a black fuzzy toilet seat cover would definitely make me recoil in horror.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

How about yard gnomes... try going to the john with yard gnomes staring at you...that is classy, right? Oh grandma, I do miss you.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Gee uh...THANKS??? for all the ideas. Garden Gnomes...I wonder if i paint them black and silver if that will make them look classy...ya think?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I once saw a show where they attached fabric to the walls with liquid laundry starch. They soaked the fabric in it and then smoothed the fabric onto the walls like wall paper. It looked great and when you wanted to remove, it just peeled off and a damp sponge would take off any residue left on the walls. That fabric looks great, by the way.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay heres a pic of what i have gotten done so far today. FOr some reason i can never remember where i put anything so my ties for my curtains look kinda sucky, but oh well. I plan on putting plain black fabic on the wall below the window to cover up the ughly ass flowers. Tryst me when i tell you that the walls are a grey shiney fabric. I suck at taking pictures.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lookin' better already T!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What did ya use to put up the fabric?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Elmers Spray Adheasive that i got at Walmart for 5 bucks. Ive used it in the past. Super easy to use and works really well with a good cleanup. Thanks Lagrousome, I think so too.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looking good, great job.


----------

